# Problema muy raro

## brutico

No se que titulo ponerle al hilo pero me pasa una cosa super rara cuando intento cambiar CTRL + ALT +F1, F2, F3 me aparece esto cargando imagen de memoria inicial y hay se queda ya que no me sale para loguearme.

----------

## cameta

Rarisimo. ¿has cambiado recientemente de GCC?

----------

## cameta

Mira en /var/log/Xorg.0.log a ver si te da una pista.

----------

## brutico

Es una instalación limpia y el ggcc 6.3.0

pego el log

```
[     7.520] (--) Log file renamed from "/var/log/Xorg.pid-4357.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

[     7.520] 

X.Org X Server 1.19.3

Release Date: 2017-03-15

[     7.520] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[     7.520] Build Operating System: Linux 4.11.3-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[     7.520] Current Operating System: Linux enezeta 4.11.4-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Jun 9 12:44:24 CEST 2017 x86_64

[     7.520] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.11.4-gentoo root=UUID=2c42c584-636b-4d9e-9698-6c3f630f20ec ro

[     7.520] Build Date: 07 June 2017  01:43:59AM

[     7.520]  

[     7.520] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[     7.521]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[     7.521] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[     7.521] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jun  9 13:28:44 2017

[     7.522] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     7.522] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     7.523] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[     7.523] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[     7.523] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[     7.523] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[     7.523] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

[     7.523] (==) Automatically adding devices

[     7.523] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[     7.523] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[     7.523] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[     7.524] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[     7.524]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     7.524] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[     7.524]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     7.524] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[     7.524]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     7.525] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[     7.525]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     7.525]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[     7.526] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/

[     7.526] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[     7.526] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[     7.526] (II) Loader magic: 0x81ac60

[     7.526] (II) Module ABI versions:

[     7.526]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[     7.526]    X.Org Video Driver: 23.0

[     7.526]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[     7.526]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[     7.526] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[     7.530] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:1b80:19da:0426 rev 161, Mem @ 0xde000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[     7.530] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[     7.531] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

[     7.598] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[     7.598]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[     7.598]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[     7.598] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  381.22  Thu May  4 00:17:15 PDT 2017

[     7.598] (II) Applying OutputClass "nvidia" to /dev/dri/card0

[     7.598]    loading driver: nvidia

[     7.598] (==) Matched nvidia as autoconfigured driver 0

[     7.598] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 1

[     7.598] (==) Matched nv as autoconfigured driver 2

[     7.598] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 3

[     7.598] (==) Matched nv as autoconfigured driver 4

[     7.598] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 5

[     7.598] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 6

[     7.598] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 7

[     7.598] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[     7.598] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[     7.602] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[     7.612] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[     7.612]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[     7.612]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     7.620] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[     7.621] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nouveau

[     7.621] (II) UnloadModule: "nouveau"

[     7.621] (II) Unloading nouveau

[     7.621] (EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)

[     7.621] (II) LoadModule: "nv"

[     7.621] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv

[     7.621] (II) UnloadModule: "nv"

[     7.621] (II) Unloading nv

[     7.621] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

[     7.621] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[     7.621] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[     7.622] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     7.622]    compiled for 1.19.3, module version = 1.19.3

[     7.622]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     7.622]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[     7.622] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[     7.622] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[     7.622] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[     7.622] (II) Unloading fbdev

[     7.622] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[     7.623] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[     7.623] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[     7.623] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[     7.623] (II) Unloading vesa

[     7.623] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[     7.623] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  381.22  Wed May  3 23:53:41 PDT 2017

[     7.623] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[     7.623] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[     7.623] (++) using VT number 7

[     7.623] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[     7.623] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[     7.623] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[     7.625] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     7.625]    compiled for 1.19.3, module version = 1.0.0

[     7.625]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[     7.625] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[     7.625] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[     7.625] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[     7.627] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     7.627]    compiled for 1.19.3, module version = 1.0.0

[     7.627]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[     7.627] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[     7.627] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[     7.627] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[     7.628] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[     7.628] (II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[     7.628] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[     7.628] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[     7.628] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[     7.628] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[     7.628] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[     8.194] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GPU-0 at PCI:1:0:0

[     8.194] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-0

[     8.194] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1 (boot)

[     8.194] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-2

[     8.194] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-3

[     8.194] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-4

[     8.194] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-5

[     8.194] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-6

[     8.194] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-7

[     8.195] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTX 1080 (GP104-A) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[     8.195] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 8388608 kBytes

[     8.195] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 86.04.17.00.ba

[     8.195] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[     8.196] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: disconnected

[     8.196] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: Internal TMDS

[     8.196] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[     8.196] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics IPS237 (DFP-1): connected

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics IPS237 (DFP-1): Internal TMDS

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics IPS237 (DFP-1): 600.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: disconnected

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: Internal DisplayPort

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: 1440.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: disconnected

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: Internal TMDS

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: disconnected

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: Internal DisplayPort

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: 1440.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-5: disconnected

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-5: Internal TMDS

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-5: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-6: disconnected

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-6: Internal DisplayPort

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-6: 1440.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-7: disconnected

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-7: Internal TMDS

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-7: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[     8.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[     8.226] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[     8.226] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[     8.226] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[     8.226] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[     8.226] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[     8.226] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-1:nvidia-auto-select"

[     8.226] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080

[     8.231] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 94); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[     8.231] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[     8.231] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[     8.231] (II) Unloading modesetting

[     8.231] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[     8.232] (II) NVIDIA: Using 49152.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[     8.232] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[     8.234] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[     8.234] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[     8.234] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[     8.234] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[     8.234] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[     8.234] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[     8.234] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[     8.234] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[     8.248] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-1:nvidia-auto-select"

[     8.298] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[     8.298] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled

[     8.298] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[     8.298] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[     8.298] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[     8.298] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[     8.298] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[     8.298] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[     8.298] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[     8.298] (--) RandR disabled

[     8.298] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[     8.298] (II) Indirect GLX disabled.

[     8.318] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[     8.318] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     8.318] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[     8.318] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[     8.319] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[     8.321] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     8.321]    compiled for 1.19.3, module version = 2.10.5

[     8.321]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[     8.321]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[     8.321] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[     8.321] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[     8.321] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[     8.321] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[     8.321] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[     8.321] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[     8.321] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2/event2"

[     8.321] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[     8.321] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     8.321] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[     8.321] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     8.321] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[     8.321] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[     8.321] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[     8.321] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[     8.321] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[     8.321] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[     8.321] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[     8.321] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1"

[     8.321] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[     8.321] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     8.321] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event0)

[     8.321] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     8.321] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[     8.321] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[     8.321] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[     8.321] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[     8.321] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[     8.321] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[     8.321] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[     8.321] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input0/event0"

[     8.321] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[     8.321] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     8.322] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI (/dev/input/event11)

[     8.322] (**) HDA NVidia HDMI: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[     8.322] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     8.322] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     8.322] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI (/dev/input/event12)

[     8.322] (**) HDA NVidia HDMI: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[     8.322] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     8.322] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     8.322] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD (/dev/input/event13)

[     8.322] (**) SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     8.322] (**) SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[     8.322] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD'

[     8.322] (**) SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: always reports core events

[     8.322] (**) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: Device: "/dev/input/event13"

[     8.322] (--) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: Vendor 0x258a Product 0x1006

[     8.322] (--) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: Found keys

[     8.322] (II) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: Configuring as keyboard

[     8.322] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-11/1-11:1.0/0003:258A:1006.0002/input/input24/event13"

[     8.322] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[     8.322] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     8.322] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD (/dev/input/event14)

[     8.322] (**) SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     8.322] (**) SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[     8.322] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD'

[     8.322] (**) SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: always reports core events

[     8.322] (**) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: Device: "/dev/input/event14"

[     8.322] (--) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: Vendor 0x258a Product 0x1006

[     8.322] (--) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: Found 1 mouse buttons

[     8.322] (--) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: Found scroll wheel(s)

[     8.322] (--) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: Found relative axes

[     8.322] (II) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: Forcing relative x/y axes to exist.

[     8.322] (--) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: Found absolute axes

[     8.322] (II) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: Forcing absolute x/y axes to exist.

[     8.322] (--) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: Found keys

[     8.322] (II) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: Configuring as mouse

[     8.322] (II) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: Configuring as keyboard

[     8.322] (II) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: Adding scrollwheel support

[     8.322] (**) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[     8.322] (**) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[     8.322] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-11/1-11:1.1/0003:258A:1006.0003/input/input25/event14"

[     8.322] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[     8.322] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     8.322] (II) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: initialized for relative axes.

[     8.322] (WW) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: ignoring absolute axes.

[     8.322] (**) SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[     8.322] (**) SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[     8.322] (**) SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[     8.322] (**) SINO WEALTH USB KEYBOARD: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[     8.322] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White (/dev/input/event15)

[     8.322] (**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[     8.322] (**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     8.322] (**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[     8.322] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White'

[     8.322] (**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: always reports core events

[     8.322] (**) evdev: ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: Device: "/dev/input/event15"

[     8.322] (--) evdev: ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: Vendor 0x1e7d Product 0x2e4b

[     8.322] (--) evdev: ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: Found 9 mouse buttons

[     8.322] (--) evdev: ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: Found scroll wheel(s)

[     8.322] (--) evdev: ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: Found relative axes

[     8.322] (--) evdev: ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: Found x and y relative axes

[     8.322] (--) evdev: ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: Found absolute axes

[     8.322] (II) evdev: ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: Forcing absolute x/y axes to exist.

[     8.322] (--) evdev: ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: Found keys

[     8.322] (II) evdev: ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: Configuring as mouse

[     8.322] (II) evdev: ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: Configuring as keyboard

[     8.322] (II) evdev: ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: Adding scrollwheel support

[     8.322] (**) evdev: ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[     8.322] (**) evdev: ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[     8.322] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-12/1-12:1.0/0003:1E7D:2E4B.0004/input/input26/event15"

[     8.322] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)

[     8.322] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     8.322] (II) evdev: ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: initialized for relative axes.

[     8.322] (WW) evdev: ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: ignoring absolute axes.

[     8.323] (**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[     8.323] (**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[     8.323] (**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[     8.323] (**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[     8.323] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White (/dev/input/event16)

[     8.323] (**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     8.323] (**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[     8.323] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White'

[     8.323] (**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: always reports core events

[     8.323] (**) evdev: ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: Device: "/dev/input/event16"

[     8.323] (--) evdev: ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: Vendor 0x1e7d Product 0x2e4b

[     8.323] (--) evdev: ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: Found keys

[     8.323] (II) evdev: ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: Configuring as keyboard

[     8.323] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-12/1-12:1.1/0003:1E7D:2E4B.0005/input/input27/event16"

[     8.323] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White" (type: KEYBOARD, id 12)

[     8.323] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     8.323] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White (/dev/input/event17)

[     8.323] (**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Tyon White: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[     8.323] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     8.323] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     8.323] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC  (/dev/input/event10)

[     8.323] (**) Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC : Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     8.323] (**) Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC : Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[     8.323] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC '

[     8.323] (**) Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC : always reports core events

[     8.323] (**) evdev: Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC : Device: "/dev/input/event10"

[     8.323] (--) evdev: Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC : Vendor 0x8bb Product 0x2902

[     8.323] (--) evdev: Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC : Found keys

[     8.323] (II) evdev: Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC : Configuring as keyboard

[     8.323] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.3/0003:08BB:2902.0001/input/input21/event10"

[     8.323] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC " (type: KEYBOARD, id 13)

[     8.323] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     8.323] (II) config/udev: Adding input device UVC Camera (046d:0825) (/dev/input/event18)

[     8.323] (**) UVC Camera (046d:0825): Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     8.323] (**) UVC Camera (046d:0825): Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[     8.323] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'UVC Camera (046d:0825)'

[     8.323] (**) UVC Camera (046d:0825): always reports core events

[     8.323] (**) evdev: UVC Camera (046d:0825): Device: "/dev/input/event18"

[     8.323] (--) evdev: UVC Camera (046d:0825): Vendor 0x46d Product 0x825

[     8.323] (--) evdev: UVC Camera (046d:0825): Found keys

[     8.323] (II) evdev: UVC Camera (046d:0825): Configuring as keyboard

[     8.323] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/input/input29/event18"

[     8.323] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "UVC Camera (046d:0825)" (type: KEYBOARD, id 14)

[     8.323] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     8.323] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Avermedia A835B(3835) (/dev/input/event19)

[     8.323] (**) Avermedia A835B(3835): Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     8.323] (**) Avermedia A835B(3835): Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[     8.323] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Avermedia A835B(3835)'

[     8.323] (**) Avermedia A835B(3835): always reports core events

[     8.323] (**) evdev: Avermedia A835B(3835): Device: "/dev/input/event19"

[     8.323] (--) evdev: Avermedia A835B(3835): Vendor 0x7ca Product 0x3835

[     8.323] (--) evdev: Avermedia A835B(3835): Found keys

[     8.323] (II) evdev: Avermedia A835B(3835): Configuring as keyboard

[     8.324] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-6/rc/rc0/input30/event19"

[     8.324] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Avermedia A835B(3835)" (type: KEYBOARD, id 15)

[     8.324] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     8.324] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Line Out Surround (/dev/input/event7)

[     8.324] (**) HDA Intel PCH Line Out Surround: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[     8.324] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     8.324] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     8.324] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Line Out CLFE (/dev/input/event8)

[     8.324] (**) HDA Intel PCH Line Out CLFE: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[     8.324] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     8.324] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     8.324] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Front Headphone (/dev/input/event9)

[     8.324] (**) HDA Intel PCH Front Headphone: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[     8.324] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     8.324] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     8.324] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Front Mic (/dev/input/event3)

[     8.324] (**) HDA Intel PCH Front Mic: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[     8.324] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     8.324] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     8.324] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Rear Mic (/dev/input/event4)

[     8.324] (**) HDA Intel PCH Rear Mic: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[     8.324] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     8.324] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     8.324] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Line (/dev/input/event5)

[     8.324] (**) HDA Intel PCH Line: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[     8.324] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     8.324] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     8.324] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Line Out Front (/dev/input/event6)

[     8.324] (**) HDA Intel PCH Line Out Front: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[     8.324] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     8.324] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    29.412] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: disconnected

[    29.412] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: Internal TMDS

[    29.412] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    29.412] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics IPS237 (DFP-1): connected

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics IPS237 (DFP-1): Internal TMDS

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics IPS237 (DFP-1): 600.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: disconnected

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: Internal DisplayPort

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: 1440.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: disconnected

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: Internal TMDS

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: disconnected

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: Internal DisplayPort

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: 1440.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-5: disconnected

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-5: Internal TMDS

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-5: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-6: disconnected

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-6: Internal DisplayPort

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-6: 1440.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-7: disconnected

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-7: Internal TMDS

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-7: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    29.440] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    29.493] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: disconnected

[    29.493] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: Internal TMDS

[    29.493] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    29.493] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    29.520] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics IPS237 (DFP-1): connected

[    29.520] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics IPS237 (DFP-1): Internal TMDS

[    29.520] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics IPS237 (DFP-1): 600.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    29.520] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    29.520] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: disconnected

[    29.520] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: Internal DisplayPort

[    29.520] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: 1440.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    29.520] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    29.521] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: disconnected

[    29.521] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: Internal TMDS

[    29.521] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    29.521] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    29.521] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: disconnected

[    29.521] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: Internal DisplayPort

[    29.521] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: 1440.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    29.521] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    29.521] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-5: disconnected

[    29.521] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-5: Internal TMDS

[    29.521] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-5: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    29.521] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    29.521] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-6: disconnected

[    29.521] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-6: Internal DisplayPort

[    29.521] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-6: 1440.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    29.521] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    29.521] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-7: disconnected

[    29.521] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-7: Internal TMDS

[    29.521] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-7: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    29.521] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

```

----------

## cameta

Juraría que no has configurado bien tu tarjeta.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Nouveau

Esto si usas nouveau

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers

Y esto si usas los propietarios.

Parece por el log como si los hubieses mezclado.

----------

